# Any potential in the use of Google Glass in Beekeeping?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And the cost?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Great question.

Right now they are fairly expensive although I myself would be willing to throw a grand and a half out to try them if we had the software to get the data into a csv or similar format. Like most tech stuff the price will eventually fall. How much I'm not sure. 

I personally think they are over priced for mass utilization like cell phone are currently. Can't imagine it being cost effective in the hands of all ten employees of a large operation unless the total out the door expense was less than $2500 for the glasses, readers and software. That is not happening right now.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Glass or some other compact heads up display will become affordable and ubiquitous sooner or later - there are too many potential uses. The price right now is analogous to $3000 VCRs in the 80s.

But, the thing that would be useful right now would be a really good (not cloud based) voice recognition program that can integrate with a spreadsheet or database app. Cloud based like siri won't work because bee yards don't always have sufficient data access.

The exact same system could be useful to all kinds of people - car dealerships, physicians, livestock producers, teachers, coaches... It's a mystery to me why it doesn't already exist. Maybe smart phones don't have enough native processing power to handle it - maybe no developer has the vision to see how useful it would be.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

neat question. They would probably have to make new veils for the glass to see through as opposed to being caught by mesh. 

Here's some ideas: Algorithm that could compare sizes, then highlight the queen for you. (really nice in a swarm) Maybe count the bees on the frame, or count the number of drones.

Quick ID on the hives, with speach to text so you could comment on each hive. I never seem to remember to write things down.

Something that could ID the right size larva for grafting.

Other than that, I don't know how much it could help.


----------



## matthewstiles (Jun 4, 2013)

David LaFerney said:


> It's a mystery to me why it doesn't already exist.


Nuance Dragon. It's not prefect but the doc's are all hooked on using it for dictation once they learn it.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry, I meant for a portable device. Preferably a cell phone.

BTW, I saw a piece (on gizmag I think) about a HUD for doctors and nurses that allow them to see the blood vessels under the skin - shots, blood tests, IVs. I forget the name of the company, but they had a video showing the view - very cool. Eventually similar devices will probably be available for electrical and fire inspectors, people who find gas leaks. Something like it could probably allow school nurses (remember those) to pick sick kids out of a crowd. Sick cows out of a herd. Highlight slick spots on the street. Give you x ray vision to see that the car in front of the car in front of you is on its brakes. Find lost keys. Who knows what? We will see all of this in a few years.

Right now Google says it won't allow facial recognition on glass, but imagine if it did? No more "Oh crap, I know I should know this person's name...."


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Google glass is cool in theory but reality will reflect more of this:

*BREAKING*: Homeland Security Agents Rip Prescription Google Glasses Off Moviegoer’s Face

Read more at TLR: BREAKING: Homeland Security Agents Rip Prescription Google Glasses Off Moviegoer's Face | The Libertarian Republic http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/b...google-glasses-moviegoers-face/#ixzz2r9whQANW


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

_"I guess until people get more familiar with Google Glass and understand what they are, one should not wear them to the movies."_

Yes that is probably true, and I might add that you probably don't want to wear them in the locker room at the Y, on a tour of the White House, a power plant, or military installation. 

From his side of the story it sounds like law enforcement wasted a lot of time and money and gained only bad publicity. Why is homeland security working on movie piracy anyway? That's not terrorism. Might be accurate, but it sounds fishy. 

But, common sense should tell you that there are some places you don't wear something like Google glass.


----------



## matthewstiles (Jun 4, 2013)

David LaFerney said:


> Sorry, I meant for a portable device. Preferably a cell phone.


It does work on mobile, search the site a bit.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I will do that.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Most of the features of google glass could be used in beekeeping. I could see a portable station mounted in a truck which would communicate wirelessly and allow use in bee yards that do not have commercial access. Standard data could be incorporated in the beekeepers evaluation of the colony and stored in a database to map colony status and requirements.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I could see the google glass somehow editing the veil out of the picture which would be super cool -- although I don't know if that is feasible or just wishful at the moment.


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

RudyT said:


> I could see the google glass somehow editing the veil out of the picture which would be super cool -- although I don't know if that is feasible or just wishful at the moment.


Ardunio uno board sounds more useful in developing bee projects: RFID tagson drones 
http://www.practicalarduino.com/projects/rfid-access-control-system

Remote control photos:
http://www.practicalarduino.com/projects/time-lapse-camera-controller


----------

